# Funcionamiento PS2



## ZOH (Mar 2, 2008)

buen día, espero me puedan ayudar, necesito saber como puedo conectar un puerto ps2 a un PIC, la información es realmente escaza y aunque se que es una transmisión serial asincrona, no se que velocidad usa el teclaso de la pc  y que significan las tramas, de antemano gracias


----------



## heli (Mar 2, 2008)

La comunicación PS2 entre PC y teclado (o ratón) es serie *síncrona*. Hay una señal de clock y una de datos. La velocidad de comunicación la determina la señal de clock, pueden ser unos 10khz. La transmisión son 1 bit start, 8 bits de datos, 1 paridad, 1 stop y 1 ACK.
Curratelo un poco mas porque existe muchísima información acerca de este protocolo y como conectar un teclado o ratón a un micro (o como simular con un micro un teclado o ratón). Basta teclear en google "ps2 protocol" para obtener un montón de información como esta estupenda página:
http://www.computer-engineering.org/ps2protocol/


----------



## ZOH (Mar 2, 2008)

Gracias por la información


----------



## Baddragon (Dic 31, 2009)

bueno cuando busco en google lo primero que sale son estas paginas y la pigina que pones ya no esta, pero bueno encontre que el teclado funciona con cominicacion en serie I2C, que por cierto me esta causando unos pocos de problemas para programarla, pero es muy importante porque tambien se usa para las memorias, bueno creo que en pocas palabras deben de aprender el protocolo I2C jeje, yo estoy tratando de aprenderlo del libro "pic16f84 desarrollo de prollectos" trae bastante informacion sobre este protocolo de comunicacion.


----------

